# Stahls’ Offers September Savings with Hotronix Heat Press and Vinyl Cutter Purchases



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Now through September 30, purchase a Hotronix® shirt press and receive a free 11 x 15 MVP platen ($120 value). The MVP platen, which stands for “most valuable platen,” makes it easy to thread smaller women's and children's apparel. It’s also great for longer names and designs. 

With the purchase of a cap press, receive a 2 ¾ x 6 ½ platen free ($50 value).This All Star platen is perfect for heating printing onto low-profile caps.

Also available through September, free ground shipping on the Roland® GX-24 vinyl cutter or the GCC Expert 24 vinyl cutter (continental U.S. only).

All Hotronix presses are made in the United States and come with a lifetime warranty on the heating platen and worldwide Blue Ribbon Support, which is available 24 hours a day, seven days a week, 365 days a year.

Call 800.4.STAHLS to place your order. 


Stahls’ ID Direct™, a GroupeSTAHL Company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ ID Direct™ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ ID Direct™ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahlsID.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

